# Just saw an 850i from Cutter



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I just finished chatting with a guy who drove up in a beautiful 1992 850i, 6sp, metallic gray (don't know the real color name), black leather, Remus exhaust, and 18" M parallel spoke wheels. Turns out he bought it used from Cutter awhile back. Kinda looked like the 850 in the Italian Job. :thumbup:


----------

